

Blogging for HuffPo Is Like Writing Open-Source Software - mathewi
http://gigaom.com/2011/04/14/blogging-for-huffpo-is-like-writing-open-source-software/

======
mathewi
before anyone gets too upset, I realize this analogy is not perfect -- as
plenty of people have already pointed out. But I think the similarities are
instructive.

